# Help. UK citizen marrying US fiance in England



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

I am marrying my American fiance in England in September. After our honeymoon he will return to the States and we will begin the process of getting me over there to be with him. I am sad about how long it looks like we will be apart. Are we doing things the right way? I wanted to get married in my own country so my family would be here. He has about 12 relatives coming over for the wedding. I figured I would need my Marriage Certificate in order to start the process. 
On another note, while we are waiting for things to be approved, am I allowed to visit him? Would I get an ESTA? I am afraid the Border won't believe I am leaving again if they can tell that I am in the middle of trying to move over there, and send me home again... Which wouldn't look good in the long run but how can we go for up to a year without seeing each other? Can he visit me in the UK?
I would love to hear from other people who have done exactly the same thing.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

he should return home alone and file for the spousal visa ...
spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

you could try to enter ..but the denial chance are high ..but then you might be lucky .. I have seen both happen


----------



## TeamTrumbley (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!

Have you already got a visa for him to enter the UK to get married? When my husband and I looked at this, we needed a visa for him, to get a marriage certificate over here, so we ended up marrying in the USA.

Once you are married he will need to start the process for sponsoring you with the form mentioned above. We put our paperwork in in January and have just got our case number from the NVC. Our lawyer reckoned roughly 6-8 months for a spousal visa and we are on month 4.

As yet I haven't tried an ESTA visit, although it is legal it can depend very much on the officer you encounter on the day and I don't want to risk it. Skype is our saviour!

Good luck!


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes he came over for 10 days in May on a marriage visitor visa. He had to be in the country for something like 7 nights before we had an appointment to register to get married. That visa alone was a nightmare. You wouldn't think it was so hard for people to marry. It allows him to come and go for 6 months so he'll be able to enter the country again in September for the wedding. 
Good luck with yours!


----------



## CurlyGirl (May 29, 2015)

Madhouse1964 said:


> I am marrying my American fiance in England in September. After our honeymoon he will return to the States and we will begin the process of getting me over there to be with him. I am sad about how long it looks like we will be apart. Are we doing things the right way? I wanted to get married in my own country so my family would be here. He has about 12 relatives coming over for the wedding. I figured I would need my Marriage Certificate in order to start the process.
> On another note, while we are waiting for things to be approved, am I allowed to visit him? Would I get an ESTA? I am afraid the Border won't believe I am leaving again if they can tell that I am in the middle of trying to move over there, and send me home again... Which wouldn't look good in the long run but how can we go for up to a year without seeing each other? Can he visit me in the UK?
> I would love to hear from other people who have done exactly the same thing.


 Hi, ive just posted a similar thread. We are weighing up whether to marry in the UK or the US. I'll be interested to see the advice as I didn't know about the part about maybe getting denied entry while applying to move to the US! How unbearable would that be when you're finally married!? Xx


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

I know. We'll be married in September in the UK but if it takes 8 months or more for me to get my visa it will be awful. We have visited each other roughly every 3 months. We are thinking maybe we could meet up on holiday in a neutral country where it wouldn't be questioned.


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the amount of money my fiancé has to earn to sponsor me is before tax, or after tax? It's just under $20,000 for 2015


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently $19912 for a 2 person household


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

....before tax, to answer your question.


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

TeamTrumbley said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Have you already got a visa for him to enter the UK to get married? When my husband and I looked at this, we needed a visa for him, to get a marriage certificate over here, so we ended up marrying in the USA.
> 
> ...


I just wondered how things are going for you now? When do you expect you will have to get your medical done? It sounds horrendous. You even have to be immune to chickenpox and if not you can't get the vaccine in the UK. Good job I had it as a child so should be ok.


----------

